# Weird menstrual problems



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

In addition to my usual severe cramps, heavy bleeding, and nausea, I am starting to have some other weird symptoms that concern me. Jelly-like red clumps of stuff are coming out in addition to blood. Sometimes the clumps are as big as the palm of my hand. My periods come close together and are like clockwork so I don't think this is some type of early miscarriage symptom. I am also getting such bad cramping pains that I sometimes worry that I cannot walk from one building to another at work. Has anyone else experienced this? Should I be seeing my doctor about it?


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Hi Maria MWent to the doctors about this myself and was told it was not uncommon. Spoke to my mum who used to get it too (she compared it to raw liver







).My doctor put me on mefanamic acid for a while which helped a lot though I am off it now as trying to conceive and you can't take it then...


----------



## exxon (May 12, 2003)

Hi Maria,Sounds like you might have a fibroid. Go talk to your gyno.


----------



## Elariel (Jan 1, 1999)

definitly talk to your gyno, and dont let them treat it like it's 'normal'. get an answer if this is new!


----------



## slb (Jan 6, 2000)

I had the same thing, and ended up having a hysterectomy. My gyno found nothing wrong, just a uterus that was malfunctioning, which he said was common. I had several other attempts to treat it before my hyst., but nothing was effective. It got so that I couldn't leave the house during my period. A pad just can't hold those things! My ovaries are still there - not functioning at 100%, but better than nothing.


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks - I dread going to the gynecologist but it sounds like I will have to make a trip about this. How do they check for fibroids? Do they show up on an ultrasound or is it something they have to put you under for?


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Sometimes they can feel fibroids during a pelvic exam. Ohterwise an ultrasound would show them I think.


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

I got checked for fibroids with a uterine scan (the kind of one where you have to empty your bladder not fill it).They didn't find any for me by the way....


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Wow, that is some clot! Yikes! I think my largest are around quarter size, which is plenty big for me. Being on the pill has made my periods much less painful and reduced the number and size of clots greatly. Definitely see a gynocologist about this. There are things they can do to ease your symptoms. I was terrified of going to one and waited longer than I should have before my first appointment. I wish I'd had the guts to go as soon as I started menstruating, because the pain was so bad and it got so much better with the pill and prescription pain meds. Your doc may check for fibroids and endometriosis, too.


----------



## HELP4IBS (Sep 14, 2004)

I HAVE ALWAYS HAD HUGE CLOTS THE SAME SIZE YOU ARE DESCRIBING. I USE TO TERRIFY MY FRIENDS WHEN i WAS A TEENAGER. THEY DID NOT BELIEVE ME ABOUT THE PAIN, CLOTTING, AND CRAMPING. I SHOWED MY FRIEND ONCE AND SHE FREAKED OUT. SHE DID NOT THINK I WAS EXAGERATING ANYMORE. I THOUGHT EVERYONE WAS THAT WAY BEFORE I SHOWED HER. I TEND TO HAVE ALOT OF CRAMPING WITH THE BIG CLOTS, BUT IBUPROFEN WORKS GREAT FOR THAT. MY NORMAL PERIODS ARE LIKE THAT OF A WOMAN WHO HAS JUST GIVEN BIRTH. I KNOW BECAUSE I HAVE HAD 4 CHILDREN.


----------



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

HiI have really bad clotting and was told it was just my age (I'm 40) and quite normal. I persisted and they have just found 2 uterine fibroids on my back wall. It is worth getting things checked out.


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Has anyone had a "clean out" (D&C it's called over here but not sure if its the same in the US) as a result of this problem. Was it successful?I am thinking of asking my GP if it is a possibility. (Also thinking about this due to the fact that I know 3 people who had this done and were then pregnant within a month - Ive been trying for 10 months now....)


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I had this because of fibroids and adenomyosis. Had to have emergency hyster. Ask your doc right away for bloodwork - to see if you have become anemic (I had).


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Thanks for that HipJan.My bloodwork is generally ok. The thing with me is that this lasts a couple of days and the rest of my period is pretty light to non-existent.I am due to go back to my GP next month (as we will have been trying for a baby for a year) and will possibly raise the idea of a clean out then....


----------



## slb (Jan 6, 2000)

I had a D & C and polyp removal, and my next period was the worst one I'd ever had. I then went on to the hysterectomy.


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

This is definitely not what I want to hear....I suppose it depends what the problem is as to how drastic it has to be....My family have been having hysterectomies in their late 30s-50s. So I can see it being almost inevitable at some point for me.... Please please though not yet as I really want to have children....


----------

